# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  16 ΜΕΡΕΣ

## bell

16 μερες αποχης εχω σβησει απο το ημερολογιο.Αισθανομαι πολυ περηφανη με τον εαυτο μου,και την αποφαση μου.Ξερω οτι ειναι η αρχη,αλλα πριν 16 μερες,ουτε θα μπορουσα να με φανταστω νηφαλια.Ειχα ξεχασει πως ηταν να ξυπνας χωρις πονοκεφαλο, ναυτιες ,και στομαχι ανακατο........Καλημερααααα σε ολους.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Mπραβο μπελ!
ειδες οτι οσο πιο δυσκολο ειναι αλλο τοσο νιωθεις περηφανη και δυνατη?
χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα συνεχισε ετσι,εχεις να κερδισεις παρα πολλα ακομη οσο με το καιρο θα ξαναβρισκεις τον εαυτο σου.
καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## RainAndWind

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ BELL!!!Έτσι,δυνατά,σίγουρα,όμο ρφα!:)

----------


## Adzik

κρατα γερα...και η καθε μερα σου θα σε κανει πιο δυνατη!!!θα δεις!!

μπραβο!!

----------


## giwta2

Bell Μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by bell_
> 16 μερες αποχης εχω σβησει απο το ημερολογιο.Αισθανομαι πολυ περηφανη με τον εαυτο μου,και την αποφαση μου.Ξερω οτι ειναι η αρχη


Μπράβο bell!!!!καλή συνέχεια...και μην ξεχνάς η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός :))

----------


## Alobar

... 21 και σήμερα...

;)

----------


## arktos

bell, σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη!

----------


## bell

nai γλυκια μου 21 (black jack)το θεμα.Παντος με εκανες και γελασα που τα βρισκεις αυτα τα τραγουδια?????????? και οταν θα μπορεις και θελεις ,θελω να σε ρωτησω για τον υπνο κατι,,,εγω σημερα 15 ωρες δουλεια,,και τωρα οχι να κλαδεψω ,αλλα σου χτιζω σπιτι

----------


## bell

Σ ευχαριστω polu arktos ,την χρειαζομαι.

----------


## Alobar

... δε χρειάζεται να με ρωτήσεις κάτι... είναι στερητικό. Κάνε το κουμάντο σου και την υπομονή σου!... εγώ έφτασα στο πεντάμηνο, αλλά μη τρομάζεις, σε μένα \'γύρισε\' σε σύμπτωμα καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου. Και κάποιες μικρές συμβουλές. Νεράκι έστω κι αν δε διψάς, τσιμπολογήματα έστω κι αν δε πεινάς. Το στομάχι σου χρειάζεται γέμισμα, είναι ένα είδος τρυκ για να διώχνεις και την επιθυμία για πιώμα, που εύχομαι να μη σου έρχεται. Οπωσδήποτε να πάρεις συμπληρώματα βιταμίνης Β κι αν μπορείς πήγαινε σε έναν ομοιοπαθητικό. Μπορείς επίσης να πίνεις βαλεριάννα που είναι ηρεμιστική και φέρνει ύπνο, αλλά καλύτερα να σου τη χορηγήσει αυτός. Δοκίμασε και ζεστό γαλατάκι για να τον προκαλέσεις. Και φυσικά αν σου έρχεται η επιθυμία, να δοκιμάζεις να κάνεις πράγματα. Δε σου κάνω πλάκα, αλλά επειδή οι πρώτοι 3 μήνες είναι οι πλέον σημαντικοί - έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αποτοξινώνεται εντελώς ο οργανισμός - κι επειδή σε μένα αυτό το τρίμηνο ήταν μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι, όντως έχω βγει στην αυλή και σκάλισα γύρω στις 4 τα χαράματα. Πάντως δώσε βάση στον ύπνο σου, είναι πολύ σημαντικός μιας και εργάζεσαι τόσες ώρες. Φρόντιζε για όσο γίνεται να ξεκουράζεσαι έστω κι αν δε κοιμάσαι. Ά, κι αυτό. Φαντάζομαι ο οργανισμός σου \'τραβάει\' γλυκόζη. Μακριά από κόκα - κόλα. Προτίμησε χυμούς ή αναψυκτικά μικρών εταιριών. Εγώ είχα σακατέψει τα \'Μπυράλ\'... 

;)

----------


## bell

3 μηνες? θα πεσω κατω ,εχω χασει πολυ βαρος ,δεν μπορω να φαω την βγαζω με νερο και γαλα.Τρεχω στο γηπεδο καθε απογευμα,αλλα τις τελευταιες 3 μερες,συμβαινει κατι που δεν ξερω πως να περιγραψω αλλα θα προσπαθησω.....δεν αναγνωριζω ηχους, με αποτελεσμα να τρομαζω ,προχτες που ειχα παει για περπατημα χτυπησε μια καμπανα απο καποια εκκλησια διπλα μου,τρελαυηκα η καρδια μου αρχισε να χτυπαει γρηγορα το στομαχι μου σφιχτηκε και τα ποδια μου δεν με κρατουσαν.Επρεπε να κααθησω για λιγο για να συνελθω

----------


## Alobar

Μπελάκι, δε φημίζομαι για την... κομψότητα με την οποία λέω κάποια πράματα. Ο οργανισμός σου έχει πάθει \'ταράκουλο\' για να τα λέμε και απλά. Σκέψου πως είχες συνηθίσει το ρεζερβουάρ στη σούπερ και ξαφνικά το γυρνάς σε αμόλυβδη ένα πράμα. Ο πρώτος καιρός είναι δύσκολος που σημαίνει βάλε κι εσύ το χεράκι σου. Δε θα συνεχίσεις με τόσες ώρες δουλειάς πίνοντας γάλα, απλά θα ταβλιαστείς έτσι. Το στομάχι σου έχει κλείσει, αν δε φας με το ζόρι δε θα επανέλθει ως δια μαγείας. Για αυτό με τους ήχους, δε ξερω, μήπως αφαιρείσαι και αποσυντονίζεσαι εξ\' αιτίας της κούρασης; Δοκίμασε αυτά που σου είπα και θα στρώσεις. Σου προτείνω να γράφεις έστω και μια φράση σε αυτό το θρεντ, και να δεις τί γρήγορα περνάει το 3μηνο... άντε βάζω ένα ασματάκι ακόμη και πάω για τούφες... :) ...

----------


## bell

Καλησπερα παιδια,ηθελα να σας πω, οτι στην προσπαθεια που κανω,σας αισθανομαι σαν συμμαχους,και φυλακες μου..........Υποσχεση στον εαυτο μου ,και δεσμευση απεναντι σε σας,και ας μην σας ξερω.Αυτα τα μαυρα στιγματα στη οθονη ,που ειπε και μια (ψυχη),πολλες φορες αποδεικνυονται πολυ γονιμα και πολυ δυνατα.Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ,μου δνεται δυναμη,και πεισμα

----------


## Arsi

καλή συνέχεια bell,δυνατά!

----------


## Alobar

... είμαστε και πολύ δυνατά μαύρα στίγματα μιλάμε!... ψήφος στα μαυροστίγματα τώρα λέμε!... power ρε!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbkKYTfUVx0

:P :P :P

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπελ προχωρα ετσι γερα,δυνατα,σταθερα και με πολυ αισιοδοξια και χιουμορ!
ειμαστε μαζι σου εστω και σαν μαυρα στιγματα:)

----------


## bell

Ολγακι ευχαριστω...ισως μερικες φορες οι απροσωπες σχεσεις να ειναι πιο εποικοδομητικες ,απο αυτες που ειχα ως τωρα......Καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπελακι βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ στις πρωτες μερες της αποχης μου απο το αλκοολ,δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πολυ με βοηθησε το να συζηταω με ατομα που με καταλαβαιναν xωρις να με κρινουν και ειχαν παρομοιες εμπειριες:)
καλη συνεχεια !θα ειμαστε εδω για να γιορτασουμε σε μια βδομαδα τον πρωτο σου μηνα
τσουκριζοντας ενα ποτηρι χυμο και λεγοντας αυτη τη φορα ουσιαστικα και κυριολεκτικα στην &lt;&lt;υγεια μας&gt;&gt;!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Μπραβο σου Bell...καταρχας που το πηρες αποφαση και κατα δευτερον που μπορεσες και αντεξες ηδη τοσο...Κρατα γερα, ψηλα το κεφαλι και θα γιορτασουμε τον μηνα το τριμηνο και τον χρονο...Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας...

Αλλα κοριτσακι, προσεχε την υγεια σου, προσπαθησε να τρως εστω καποια φρουτα η καποια λαχανικα...μην εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις μετα θεματα υγειας...και προσεχε μην παθεις καμια υπερκοπωση, γιατι με τοσες ωρες δουλειας, γυμναστικης και μονο νερο και γαλα δεν ξερω ποσο θα αντεξεις...αντε περιποιησου τον εαυτο σου...το αξιζεις μονο και μονο για την υπερπροσπαθεια που κανεις...

Και παλι μπραβο...

----------


## bell

ψηλα το κεφαλι ενας λογος ειναι.Δεν θελω να κλαφτω και δεν το εχω κανει ποτε στην ζωη μου, εγω ,και μονο εγω πηρα αποφασεις προ πολλου και κανενας αλλος για μενα .Αλλα σημερα ειχα ρεπο,και μετα απο μια ωραια βολτα στη θαλλασα που τοσο λατρευω,ξανα εκανα το ιδιο λαθος να παω μεχρι τους δικους μου, Σε ριχνει σε τσακιζει, γιατι ?? αυτο το γμν το γιατι

----------


## anoiksi

bell μου, γιατι το εκανες αυτο στον εαυτο σου;;; Εισαι σε μια φαση της ζωης σου πολυ δυσκολη...πολεμας και εχεις στοχο...μην κανεις και προκαλεις ασχημα συναισθηματα...αγωνισου για σενα βρες την ισορροπια σου ξανα και υστερα μπορεις να πολεμησεις και τα αλλα...το πιο σημαντικο ομως τωρα ειναι να κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου και αυτο σημαινει τωρα να κανεις οτι σε ευχαριστει ωστε να εχεις ολη την ενεργεια και την δυναμη να πολεμησεις για αυτο που πρεπει...

αποψη μου...ελα ξεχνα το η τουλαχιστον προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις...

----------


## bell

den ξερω γιατι το κανω,και τι προσδοκω,το μονο που ξερω ειναι αφου ξερω τι καταληξη θα εχει το κανω.Δεν ξερω τι περιμενω η αν πρεπει να περιμενω κατι,η συρραξη και η μαχη σφορδη ,τα λογια οι καταρες και γαμοσταστρδα μες στο προγραμμα.

----------


## anoiksi

οχι οχι μην το κανεις αυτο τουλαχιστον αυτην την στιγμη στον εαυτο σου...σε ποναει που ειναι ετσι η κατασταση πιθανο και προσδοκεις οτι αν πας αυτην την φορα δεν θα ειναι ετσι...αλλα παρτο αποφαση ετσι ειναι...τωρα εχεις αλλα πραγματα που πρεπει να αφοσιωθεις...

----------


## bell

Lοιπον διαβαστε και επειδη δεν το εχω σημερα και πολυ το θεμα.Σημερα πηγα να τους δω,μετα απο 2,5 μηνες δε ξερω γιατι το εκανα,ουτε τι περιμενω πια.Οπως ειπα η συρραξη και η μαχη εκρητικη(θα την ζηλευε η ιστορια)το αποτελεσμα ,προσβολες ,καταρες αφορισμοι ,στο φορτε τους,και μια αποκληρωση ξανα μανα ,μεγαλοπρεπει.............που φυσικα τους ειπα να την βαλουν εκει που ξερουν....οι απειλες τετοιου ειδους ειναι το μπνο τους οπλο,οταν βλεπουν οτι το αστρο τους δυει.Και δεν περναει πια το δικο τους.Ειναι κατι που ξερω οτι δεν χρειαζομαι πια,και ομως πηγα,και δεν ξεχασα τη καθε λεξη φραση που ειπαν ,απο το βοθρο στομα τους.Αλλα ουτε τις δικες μου λεξεις που μετα με γεμισαν ενοχες ,και κατεβασα το κεφαλι απο ντροπη.γιατι (δεν πρεπει),και ασ με πνιγουνε και καινε την ψυχη μου χρονια τωρα.Δεν.............δεν............δε ν..........δεν...... το βαρεθηκα ...ρε ...το δεν...

----------


## anoiksi

ζησε το ταξιδι σου με την μουσικη και ξεχνα το σημερινο....αφεσου στις νοτες σου....και κανε πως δεν εγινε...μη αφησεις να σε επηρεασει...οσο μπορεις...

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg5xEdpnHaE

----------


## anoiksi

μου αρεσει πολυ η μουσικη που βαζεις...εχεις γουστο...:)

----------


## anoiksi

Νιωθεις καλα;;; Την παλευεις;;; Αν θελεις στειλε και υ2υ

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> μου αρεσει πολυ η μουσικη που βαζεις...εχεις γουστο...:)


ti γουστο βρε εδω εχω ξεσηκωσει την πολυκατικοια με τα οργανα μου καιμ συ εισαι ......εχεις γουστο

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> μου αρεσει πολυ η μουσικη που βαζεις...εχεις γουστο...:)


ti γουστο βρε εδω εχω ξεσηκωσει την πολυκατικοια με τα οργανα μου και συ εισαι ......εχεις γουστο.παρτω λιγο απο την αλλη .δες της αλλιως

----------


## Φωτεινη!

bell,καλησπερα και απο μένα..
Να ξέρεις πως κι εγω θαυμάζω την προσπάθειά σου,είναι δυσκολο αυτό που κάνεις ,θυμήσου ποσο καλά τα εχεις καταφέρει τοσες μέρες.Μην αφήσεις τον αγώνα σου να παει χαμένος.Ξέρω κατι κι εγώ απο αποπειρες για επαφή με την οικογένεια,που καταλήγουν σε αποτυχίες.Ειναι ανθρώπινη η ανάγκη σου,δεν πειράζει που ξεσπασες και εσυ..δεν ξέρουν τι περνάς ,δεν μπορουν να καταλάβουν..Αυτο στο γράφω για να σου πω να μη το μεγαλοποιήσεις μεσα στη ψυχούλα σου..
Κρατα τη δυναμή σου την χρειάζεσαι σου στελνω τις ευχές μου απο καρδιάς..

----------


## anoiksi

;)

----------


## hornet

bell στο αφιερωνω
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwxJ46HWXbA





ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by bell_
> Lοιπον διαβαστε και επειδη δεν το εχω σημερα και πολυ το θεμα.Σημερα πηγα να τους δω,μετα απο 2,5 μηνες δε ξερω γιατι το εκανα,ουτε τι περιμενω πια.Οπως ειπα η συρραξη και η μαχη εκρητικη(θα την ζηλευε η ιστορια)το αποτελεσμα ,προσβολες ,καταρες αφορισμοι ,στο φορτε τους,και μια αποκληρωση ξανα μανα ,μεγαλοπρεπει.............που φυσικα τους ειπα να την βαλουν εκει που ξερουν....οι απειλες τετοιου ειδους ειναι το μπνο τους οπλο,οταν βλεπουν οτι το αστρο τους δυει.Και δεν περναει πια το δικο τους.Ειναι κατι που ξερω οτι δεν χρειαζομαι πια,και ομως πηγα,και δεν ξεχασα τη καθε λεξη φραση που ειπαν ,απο το βοθρο στομα τους.Αλλα ουτε τις δικες μου λεξεις που μετα με γεμισαν ενοχες ,και κατεβασα το κεφαλι απο ντροπη.γιατι (δεν πρεπει),και ασ με πνιγουνε και καινε την ψυχη μου χρονια τωρα.Δεν.............δεν............δε ν..........δεν...... το βαρεθηκα ...ρε ...το δεν...





ρε, τί μου θυμίζει?τί μου θυμίζει? 


bell, κι εσύ κι εγώ δεν θυμόμαστε πως ο άνθρωπος δεν αλλάζει.
εγώ ξέρω πια, πως μόνο όταν πεθάνουν θα με αφήσουν ήσυχη.

----------


## bell

Ουτε το pc μου δεν αντεξε προχτες το παιξιμο μου στο μπουζουκι,και για να μην ακουει ,τα φαλτσα εκαψε τον σκληρο.Μεχρι να τον παρω πισω,δεν θα μπορω να γραφω.Αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εχω σταματησει να μετραω τις μερες και να τις σβηνω απο το ημερολογιο.Καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bell_
> Lοιπον διαβαστε και επειδη δεν το εχω σημερα και πολυ το θεμα.Σημερα πηγα να τους δω,μετα απο 2,5 μηνες δε ξερω γιατι το εκανα,ουτε τι περιμενω πια.Οπως ειπα η συρραξη και η μαχη εκρητικη(θα την ζηλευε η ιστορια)το αποτελεσμα ,προσβολες ,καταρες αφορισμοι ,στο φορτε τους,και μια αποκληρωση ξανα μανα ,μεγαλοπρεπει.............που φυσικα τους ειπα να την βαλουν εκει που ξερουν....οι απειλες τετοιου ειδους ειναι το μπνο τους οπλο,οταν βλεπουν οτι το αστρο τους δυει.Και δεν περναει πια το δικο τους.Ειναι κατι που ξερω οτι δεν χρειαζομαι πια,και ομως πηγα,και δεν ξεχασα τη καθε λεξη φραση που ειπαν ,απο το βοθρο στομα τους.Αλλα ουτε τις δικες μου λεξεις που μετα με γεμισαν ενοχες ,και κατεβασα το κεφαλι απο ντροπη.γιατι (δεν πρεπει),και ασ με πνιγουνε και καινε την ψυχη μου χρονια τωρα.Δεν.............δεν............δε ν..........δεν...... το βαρεθηκα ...ρε ...το δεν...
> 
> 
> ...


 Για μενα θα μιλησω,κανενας θανατος δεν θα με κανει να ξεχασω,την πικρα μου,την στεναχωρια μου,τις συμπεριφορες,ουτε τα γιατι.Αν πεθανουν μονομιας θα φυγουν ολα αυτα που με βαραινουν απο πανω μου? θα τα ξεχασω?ξαφνηκα θα ηρεμησω?Η απαντηση ειναι ΟΧΙ.Αυτα θα υπαρχουν παντα μεσα μου,και θα με καινε.Αν δεν μαθω να τα διαχειριζομαι, να τα επεξεργαζομαι ,και να βλεπω τα θετικα ,θα ειναι παντα σαν ενας τοιχος που θα πεφτω ξανα και ξανα επανω του. Σημασια εχει οτι μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε εμεις,;););)καλημερα

----------


## 8odwris

ΟΤαν ημουν μικρος πριν ακομα ξεκινησω την απεξαρτηση αλλα και ακομα πριν μπω στον κοσμο των ουσιων..
Ειχα ακουσει κατι το οποιο το ευρισκα πολυ Σοφο.

Ελεγε : Tον ΚΟΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΕΓΩ..
ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩς ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ..
ΝΑ ΜΗΝ χαλασω εγω ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ..

Αυτο αν ο καθενας το κανει πραξη θα ειναι το ιδανικο...!
(ασχετα αν δε το ακολουθησα τοτε..)

Ομως μετα
Eνα σημαντικοτατο! που εμαθα μεσα απο τα παρα πολλα μεσα στην διαδικασια της απεξαρτησης ειναι πως...

... Οι γονεις μας η οι αλλοι δεν αλαζουν η ισως να μην αλλαξουν ..

Ουτε \"πρεπει\" να ζηταμε - απαιτουμε απο τους αλλους να αλλαξουν .

Εμεις αλλαζουμε . Τροπο Σκεψης και σταση Ζωης .

Αυτο αυτοματα μας κανει να βλεπουμε και να αντιλαμβανομαστε τους \"γυρω μας\" απο μια εντελως αλλη ματια - θεση....

Εμεις!
Αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο!

Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## bell

29 μερες ...... 29 δυσκολες μερες,..με εχω κλειδωσει μεσα στο σπιτι ολα αυτα τα βραδια.Υπαρχουν στιγμες που θελω αερα πνιγομαι ,θελω να ανοιξω την πορτα και να αρχισω να τρεχω,δεν ξερω για που ομως.Ωρα που βρηκε να χαλασει και ο υπολογιστης.Αυριο ο μηνας μου αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα εχω προσβαση σε κανεναν :( ......καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## narnia

Αν και όλα σου πάνε ανάποδα εσύ προχωράς ίσια μπροστά. Μην άγχεσαι. 
Συγχαρητήρια, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> ΟΤαν ημουν μικρος πριν ακομα ξεκινησω την απεξαρτηση αλλα και ακομα πριν μπω στον κοσμο των ουσιων..
> Ειχα ακουσει κατι το οποιο το ευρισκα πολυ Σοφο.
> 
> Ελεγε : Tον ΚΟΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΕΓΩ..
> ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩς ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ..
> ΝΑ ΜΗΝ χαλασω εγω ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ..
> 
> Αυτο αν ο καθενας το κανει πραξη θα ειναι το ιδανικο...!
> ...


Και οι γυρω μας μας αντιλαμβανονται με αλλη ματια οταν αλλαζουμε θεσεις στασεις και αμυνες

----------


## soft

καλη συνεχεια και απο μενα,αλλα να ξερεις οτι χωρις καποια ψυχολογικη βοηθεια θα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> ΟΤαν ημουν μικρος πριν ακομα ξεκινησω την απεξαρτηση αλλα και ακομα πριν μπω στον κοσμο των ουσιων..
> Ειχα ακουσει κατι το οποιο το ευρισκα πολυ Σοφο.
> 
> ...


(Προς τυχον παρερμηνια παρακατω δεν μιλω εγωιστηκα 
μιλω για αληθινα πραγματα με παραδειγματα )

Αντιλαμβανοντε απλα οτι αλλαξαμε οταν ..κανουμε ΑΠεξαρτηση η εχουμε απεξαρτηθει.
ΜΑς συμπαραστεκοντε ισως καποιοι αυτο δεν σημαινει ξανα λεω οτι επειδη εμεις τα βλεπουμε πλεον με μια οι πολλες αλλες οπτικες \"γωνιες¨\" οτι εχουνε αλλαξει και εκεινοι...
Διοτι πολυ απλα εκεινοι δε μπηκαν σε τετοια διαδικασια για να αλλαξουν .
εμεις μπηκαμε.
Και καλως μπηκαμε οσοι μπηκαμε..

... Εκεινοι δεν καναν οπως εγω για παραδειγμα ψυχοθεραπεια κανοντας Απεξαρτηση Εκεινοι δεν εκαναν Δραματοθεραπεια και πολλα αλλα 
..Εκεινοι δεν εψαξαν τον εαυτο τους δεν μπηκαν στην διαδικασια αυτη να αναγεννηθουν δεν ειδαν πλευρες και πραγματα καινουργια με αυτες της μεθοδους που ειναι μερη της διαδικασιας απεξαρτησης .


Εκεινοι σαφως και μπορει να κουβαλουσαν τον ΣΤΑΥΡο \" χαρις εμε\" προς τον γολγοθα ..ομως ουτε κατεβηκαν στον Αδη και να ξαναβγηκαν απο αυτον ουτε \"σταυρωθηκαν\"
και \"Αναστηθηκαν\" 

Εγω αισθανομαι πολυ \"τυχερος\" που γνωρισα ολες αυτες της μεθοδους ,διοτι χαρης αυτες καταφερα και αλλαξα τροπο σΚεψης και Σταση Ζωης...

Αν δεν ημουν τοξικομανης εξαρτημενος ισως να μην της γνωριζα ποτε..αλλα ισως ακομα και να μην σκεφτομουν ΠΟΤΕ με αυτον τον τροπο που σκεφτομαι ΤΩΡΑ 

Εκεινοι οι Ανθρωποι που ηταν καποτε καταπιεστικοι εκεινοι που καταφεραν να μεταδωσουν φοβο μεσα στην ψυχουλα μας ,εκεινοι που ποτε δεν ειχαν και δεν καταφεραν να βρουν εναν ορθο τροπο επικοινωνιας μαζι μας εκεινοι (οχι εσκεμενα αλλα επειδη ετσι ηξεραν ετσι εμαθαν ..επειδη αυτο μπορουσαν και εμαθαν να δινουν) 
Εκεινοι δεν αλλαξαν επειδη \"εγω\" εκανα ολα αυτα μεσα στην Απεξαρτηση.
Μπορει να αντιληφθηκαν οπως ειπαμε οτι εγω αλλαξα ναι ισως.. αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι εγιναν και αυτοι ανθρωποι με αλλες συμπεριφορες και με αλλο τροπο σκεψης..

Οταν ΠΛΕΟΝ εχουμε αλλαξει τροπο σκεψης και σταση ζωης και σαφως δεν γινετε ουτε σε 10 ουτε σε 40 μερες ουτε σε 3 μηνες ........
γινετε με ...θεληση - επιμονη ,πισμα , Υπομονη , αποφασιστικοτητα - ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα και με αλλες θεραπευτικες διαδικασιες αποκτωντας ετσι αυτογνωσια , αυτοεκτιμηση ,αγαπη προς τον εαυτο μας , αυτοελενχο ,ορια, βασεις ,γερα θεμελεια και αμυνες ....
καταφεραμε - κατακτησαμε -κερδισαμε- ολα αυτα μεσα στην ΑΠεξαρτηση και εχουμε ενταχθει ξανα στο κοινωνικο συνολο στην ζωη μας ..τοτε ειναι η στιγμη που θα μπορουμε μεταξυ αλλων να περναμε και τα ορια μας προς τους αλλους......

Θα χουμε καταφερει να μη επηρεαζομαστε αν... οχι τελιος αλλα σε αρκετα μεγαλο βαθμο να μην επηρεαζομαστε απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες...

Θα χουμε φτασει στο σημειο να μπορουμε νιωθουμε \"γαληνη\" μεσα μας ασχετος με το τι μπορει να συμβαινει \"εξω\" μας

Με σεβασμο Θοδωρης

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Καλημέρα και Καλό μήνα bell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Οι 16 μέρες σχεδόν διπλασιάστηκαν...

----------


## Alobar

... ένας μήνας!... άντε να μας βγάλεις για... σαλέπι και το βράδυ να κλείσουμε κανά μαγαζί και να πάμε να τσακίσουμε τίποτις Αμίτες να καεί το πελεκούδι!...

;)

----------


## 8odwris

...πωωω!! ναι ναι σαλεπι! που το θυμηθηκες λεμεεεεεεεεεεεε?!!!?

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αντιλαμβανοναι θοδωρη,γιατι βλεπουν τις αλλαγες ,που φυσικα δεν τους αρεσουν,σταματας να εισαι το θυμα και ριχνεις ευθυνες εκει που πρεπει.Και πρεπει να ειναι ο αλλος τελειος αναισθητος για να μην το καταλαβει.Και το ετσι μαθαν εμενα δεν μου λεει τιποτα να μην καναν παιδια αν δεν ξεραν

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το ετσι εμαθαν δε το ειπα ουτε το εγραψα ετσι απλα...
ΠΥΣΤΕΨΕ με τα γραφω ολα αυτα οταν εχοντας περασει μεσα στην απεξαρτηση πολλα σταδια μεσα απο χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια ανακαλυπτοντας και της αιτιες και τους λογους που οδηγηθκα στο να παρω τον δρομο της Φυγης καταληγοντας για πολλα χρονια στην εξαθλιωση της συριγκας που καθημερινα επρεπε να τρυπα την φλεβα μου για να μπαινει στο αιμα μου η παραμυθα και να \"ξεφευγω\"...

Ανακαλυψα πολλα μεσα στο προγραμμα για το πως και το γιατι και ειδα ολες της αιτιες... και τους λογους ...που στραφηκα στην ηρωινη
και ενιωσα σε πληροφορω τρομερο ΘΥΜΟ και μεγαλο μισος για \"εκεινους\"κυριως για τον εναν ..
Τοτε βγαινοντας απο το προγραμμα και την απεξαρτηση..εκανα την επανασταση μου και Ευθηνες ερηξα
και τα παντα τους ειπα..

Και αυτο που εκανα ηταν κομματι της διαδικασιας απεξαρτησης .
Δηλαδη τελιωνοντας την φαση της ψυχολογικης απεξαρτησης μας παροτρεινουν και ποιο πολυ οσα παιδια ειχαν πριν τεραστια δυσκολια και εντονη καταπιεση απο το σπιτι εχωντας δημιουργηθει τεραστιος φοβος στην ψυχη απο της συμπεριφορες που υπηρχαν και μεταδωθηκαν μεσα στο οικογενειακο περιβαλον..
Μας παροτρειναν δηλαδη οι ψυχοθεραπευτες οτι \"Πρεπει\" να το κανουμε αυτο να Εκφρασουμε και να εξωτερικευσουμε σε εκεινους για ολα αυτα που τους αναλογουν ολα οσα νιωθαμε ΟλΕΣ της ευθηνες , για το που φταιξαν και ολα οσα μαθαμε εμαθα ανακαλυψα κλπ..

Προσωπικα θυμαμαι ελεγα πως αποκλειτε να το κανω εγω αυτο τοτε.
Το οτι ειχα τελειωσει την δευτερη εσοκλειστη φαση της ψυχολογικης απεξαρτησης αυτο δε σημαινε οτι ειχα παψει και εντελως να εχω μεσα μου ακομα 
δυσκολια. 
Εκτος αυτου ελεγα θυμαμαι στην ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου πως...ακομα και αν καταφερω και ΤΑ ΠΩ ......σιγουρα δεν προκειτε να παραδεχτουν τιποτα... και αυτο που μου απαντησε ηταν...

ΔΕν θα το κανεις για αυτους αυτο αλλα για εσενα...για να τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου να τα εκφρασεις και να ξεθυμανεις εσυ και να ελαφρυνεις ..για να νιωσεις Εσυ καλα ασχετως το πως θα νιωσουν \"εκεινοι\" ΔΕΝ πρεπει να με νοιαξει πως θα νιωσουν αλλα να επικεντρωθω στο να εκφρασω ολα αυτα τα ανεκφραστα χρονων πραγματα... και ναμπορεσω ετσι να παω στην ζωη μου παρα περα...
Το εκανα τοτε τελικα ..ναι και το αποτελεσμα ηταν αυτο 
ΠΟΤΕ δεν παραδεχτηκαν ΤΙΠΟΤα..η δεν θελησε να παραδεχτει..
Εκει ηταν που ειπα και μεσα μου και εξω μου με θυμο πως αδικος κοπος να κανω τελικα αυτην την κινηση να μπω στην διαδικασια να εκφρασω οοοοοοοολα αυτα..
Δεν ηταν ετσι ομως και το ειδα το καταλαβα με το περασμα του χρονου αφου ποια ειχα ωριμασει περισσοτερο μεσα μου συναισθηματικα..
Εγω ειχα ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ και οχι εκεινοι.
Ναι ειπα για της ευθηνες προσπαθησα να τους πω και δευυτερη και τριτη και 5η φορα για το τι εφταιξε στον τροπο τους στης συμπεριφορα τους για το πως κατεληξα να το βαλω στα ποδια επιλεοντας την ΦΥΓΗ καταληγοντας μεσα στα ναρκωτικα...
Καποια πραγματα πυστευω οτι τα χουν καταλαβει ομως ποτε δεν παραδεχτηκε οτι φταιει.
ΞΕΡΩ Οτι οσες ευθηνες και να συνεχιζω να ριχνω δεν αλλαζουν τα γεγονοντα που διαδραματιστηκαν φυγη=ναρκωτικα=τοξικομανια ..κλπ
ΣΤο τελος και με τον καιρο ΜΕΣΑ μου
καταφερα και συνχωρεσα...
Εχοντας χιλοαναλυσει . το ολο θεμα

ΑΛΑΞΑ ΕΓΩ ομως και μεσα στην αλαγη μου εμαθα και να συνχωρω..και αυτο εκανα διοτι μονο ετσι μπορεσα και πηγα μπροστα...



Εκεινοι ειδαν την αλαγη μου για πρωτη φορα.. οταν τους ειπα οσα τους ειπα ...
Οπως και γω ειδα οτι μοναχα εγω ειχα Αλαξει
Εκφραστηκα ..κατι που ποτε δεν εκανα..και ειπα οσα ποτε δΕΝ ειχα πει....
και αυτο ηταν το Σημαντικο!
Εχοντας χιλοαναλυσει . το ολο θεμα
Ειναι αληθεια αυτο που λεω το οτι ετσι εμαθαν διοτι καθως ξερουμε κανεις δεν βγαζει σχολη για το πως να ειναι γονεας...

Οχι οχι δεν τους δικαιολογω ισα ισα...ομως λεω πως εχει η πραγματικοτητα ετσι εμαθαν αυτο πραξαν..
Αυτο δεν δικαιολογει ουτε της πραξεις τους ουτε το αποτελεσμα το οποιο ηταν ενας γιος τοξικομανης.
ΟΧι. 
Και ειμαι μαζι σου σε αυτο που λες οτι αν καποιος δεν ειναι 1000 % σιγουρος το τι σημαινει μεγαλωνω ενα παιδι και φερνω στον κοσμο ενα παιδι το τι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ Ευθηνη ειναι τοτε χιλιες φορες να μην το κανει ποτε...
Αφου δεις και ανακαλυψεις πραγματα αρκετα μεσα στην ψυχοθερπαεια στην απεξαρτηση μεσα και κατανοησεις και δεις ποιες οι αιτιες και οι ευθηνες που αναλογουν σε καποιους περα απο το να τα ΕΚΦΡΑΣΕΙΣ σε εκεινους ολα αυτα δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο.....για εκεινους
Αν μενεις συνεχως εκει ομως στο οτι πρεπει να καταλαβουν και πρεπει και μενεις συνεχως εκει μεσα σε μια γκρινια σε ενα παραπονο σε ενα θυμο ..ξανα αδικημενος ..και στα ιδια μπορει να μπεις σε ενα τετοιο φαυλο κυκλο -παιχνιδι και να \"κολυσεις\" και να αρχισεις παλι να κοιτας και να κολας στο παρελθον ατενιζοντας το με επαναλαμβανομενες αρνητικες σκεψεις και να χαθεις στο βλεμα της \"μεδουσας\" κυνδινευοντας να πετρωσεις και να καθηλωθεις εκει δημιουργοντας ξανα εθισμους ....χτιζοντας ξανα την προσωπικη σου κολαση.....

Ειτε συνχωρεσεις ειτε οχι ωφηλεις Τουλαχιστον στον Εαυτο σου να προχωρησεις μπροστα...........!!!


Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## RainAndWind

Ωραίο post Θοδωρή.Αισιόδοξο και με πολύ δυνατά και όμορφα μηνύματα.:)

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στην ζωη μου εχω προχωρησει.Δεν εχω συνχωρεσει ομως ουτε θα το κανω.Δεν δεινω σε κανεναν συνχωχοροχαρτια.Εκλεισα τη πορτα πισω μου και δεν ξανακοιταξα ποτε.Και αυτο ηταν κατι που δεν το περιμεναν απο ενα θυμα.Νομιζαν οτι θα ειναι παντα εκει.Τωρα τους κοφτει και τους νοιαζει .Τωρα καταλαβαν,αλλα για μενα αργα, δεν νοιαζει εμενα,δεν αποτελουν κομματι της ζωης μου,δεν υπαρχουν.Ισως σου φανταζει σκληρο,αλλα ειναι η αμυνες μου για να προχωραω εγω στην ζωη μου

----------


## bell

Παιδια εγω εδω ειμαι,αλλα αργει λιγο η αντικατασταση.Στο χωριο μου αυτο το λενε\"ΑΡΓΑ ΤΑ ΖΑ\"Οταν παρω τον καινουριο μου υπολογιστη.θα ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα.με τις μερες ,γιατι επεσε λιγο κινηση παλι.............Θοδωρη ευχαριστω για αυτο που διαβασα.Και ολους εσας που με σκεφτηκατε ,και με συγκινησατε ανεπανορθωτα.Θα το καψουμε ..με σφηνακια αμιτα λεμονι.Καληνυχτα σε ολους,και το ευχαριστω ειναι λιγο μπροστα σε αυτο που νιωθω

----------


## Alobar

... αχ όχι λεμόνι ρε!... με αδυνατίζει!... να γίνω δηλαδή πάλι 41 κιλά, που έκανα κόπο για να τα ξεπεράσω;... :P ... άσε που μπορεί να τη δω \'next... mini model\' και να με δεις σε κανά διαγωνισμό;... :P... μην ανησυχείς, θα μετράμε εμείς για σένα. Take care!...

;)

----------


## bell

Lες το λεμονι να με κανει να χανω βαρος???Αλλα ειναι οτι απομεινε απο τη βοτκα λεμονι

----------


## arktos

εγώ επειδή έμαθα να φτιάχνω κάτι τέλειες γρανίτες, κερνάω...αλλά αυτές πάνε με βεράντα...:)

----------


## bell

Παιδια δεν θελω να δω ουτε ενα μικρο χαμογελο ...αλλα μου καηκε και το στερεοφωνικο:D:D:D:D:D:D

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> εγώ επειδή έμαθα να φτιάχνω κάτι τέλειες γρανίτες, κερνάω...αλλά αυτές πάνε με βεράντα...:)


Μεσα εγω θα φερω το μπυζουκακι μου, αλλα μονο για εντεχνο και ρεμπετικο τιποτα αλλο.αλλιως δεν θα πιω την γρανιτα

----------

